# Understanding genetics?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello

I have no idea how to work out what morphs! :bash::blush:

Is there a website which gives a *simple* explanation of it?

Thanks


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

what type of snake


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

kingball said:


> what type of snake


Ooops, I forgot to say that :blush:

*Royal Python*


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

just google royal python genetics you will find everything you want to know


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

some like this site, some dont...
this is the 'simplest' and most straightforward way 
Royal Python Morphs Genetics
the punnets are 100% accurate, but some of the text isnt


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Or do you mean a list of how certain morphs are made?

Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

alan1 said:


> some like this site, some dont...
> this is the 'simplest' and most straightforward way
> Royal Python Morphs Genetics
> the punnets are 100% accurate, but some of the text isnt


On that link it uses two letters instead of the full name... is there a full list of morphs with the two letters somewhere on the internet? or have they made it up? ...because I can now work out what morphs will be made if two different morphs are bred, but I can only work them out using the punnet squares.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cookaaaaay said:


> On that link it uses two letters instead of the full name... is there a full list of morphs with the two letters somewhere on the internet? or have they made it up? .


made it up?... no mate

genes come in pairs...
ie: pastel has one normal, and one pastel gene (NP)
super pastel has two pastel genes (PP)


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

alan1 said:


> made it up?... no mate
> 
> genes come in pairs...
> ie: pastel has one normal, and one pastel gene (NP)
> super pastel has two pastel genes (PP)


Argh, I give up! :lol2:

Too confusing, haha. :bash:

Thanks for the help though :2thumb:


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Think what he means:-

is there a website with a system place where you can put in a male snake a female snake (royals) and see possible outcome without using punnets

i know that if there was such a website then world of royal genetics would be alot easier!! imo


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Cookaaaaay said:


> On that link it uses two letters instead of the full name... is there a full list of morphs with the two letters somewhere on the internet? or have they made it up? ...because I can now work out what morphs will be made if two different morphs are bred, but I can only work them out using the punnet squares.


Think of the letters as abbreviations, like UK for United Kingdom or LOL for laugh out loud.

Nothing wrong with Punnett squares, except they are time consuming. However, here's a web page that does the calculations faster:
Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons


----------

